# Which game is better.



## spykids_666 (Mar 3, 2005)

well guys,
              Was just thinking which one of these is better. i Personally hate CS. and am the biggest fan of UT.
enter your votes which game is more liked by the digit  gamers.

if this thread was created before i am sorry for the trouble?

thanks
spykid 666


----------



## drvarunmehta (Mar 3, 2005)

graphics:
definitely UT. The CS engine is too old to compete

weapons:
UT again. the UT arsenal is better and more diverse than that of any other FPS. CS has a lot of wepons but theres not much difference between one rifle  or 5 others.

bot AI :
UT hands down. CS bots have major pathfinding issues

level design:
Tie

multiplayer: 
CS. although UT has some truly awesome modes like assault, CS is simply much more fun to play.

overall i give UT the nod


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Mar 3, 2005)

its no doubt UT
i rated CS(by mistake-sorry) but i definitely like UT 10 times more than CS.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2005)

UT: graphically better, better weapons, more gameplay options, mindless fragging bliss....need i say more....


----------



## tarey_g (Mar 4, 2005)

unreal


----------



## sonuchandrakar (Mar 4, 2005)

Undoubtly, its Unreal Torunament. Cool  music and everything so great.


----------



## Serial_Killer (Mar 4, 2005)

Gameplay wise nothin can beat CS in multiplayer .
IMHO gfx and stuff really dont matter in multiplayer ,all that matters is how fun is it play ,and CS is wht i enjoy the most on lan


----------



## vysakh (Mar 4, 2005)

i havent played both but since many of my friends say that the best game they have played is UT, i vote for UT


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2005)

hmm tough one.. u shld have given another option sayin both.. cos both have their own advantages.. but finally seeing the graphics of UT2K4.. i vote for it.. but if u ask me gameplay id prefer CS..


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2005)

vysakh said:
			
		

> i havent played both but since many of my friends say that the best game they have played is UT, i vote for UT



what's the point of voting if u havent played either game??? u r just biasing the poll....

@Serial_Killer: i agree that graphics don't matter much when it comes 2 multiplayer gaming....but UT is certainly a lot of fun 2 play....instagib CTF absolutely rocks!!! also, the thread wasnt started with the intention of voting 4 the best multiplayer game....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2005)

Well i close my eyes and i hear the sound of a count down(3..2...1 Fight).....i open em i See I am in a tournament.....I Look in Front i See Rocket Launcher being fired at me....i starfe to the right i see a Shock rifle Fired at Me....i Strafe Left and i see a Flak connon shell in my face.....i try and Jump but the pace is too fast i get killed.....but now i come back again and grab my rocket launcher and now Bring it on Bots.....BAM BAM BAM....BOOM BOOM BOOM....Ahhhhh..Ahhhhh....Die B!tch....Allwyn On a killing Spree....Allwyn on a Rampage......and finally You are the winner(Me Of course)......woahhh What a Game!!!!!!!!!1 8)  8) 

Lets play that again......what which game u ask??? ....come on man....bring ur Heavy Artilery and i'll tell Ya


----------



## Serial_Killer (Mar 4, 2005)

@Nemesis : d00d i dont think of CS and UT when i am alone,there are hell lot of single player games which are a lot better than these. Anywayz if this thread was started in intention of which is better to play ,CS or UT alone ? then i'll stay out of it .


----------



## mamba (Mar 4, 2005)

UT
during the comp fest ( when i was in school ) , this debate always used 2 come up, which 2 put the ppl through ( LAN fraggin ) . n  coz was always the mod , i used 2 go in 4 ut . 
CS , never . its such a bore


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 4, 2005)

DEfinitely UT04 
Onslaught definitely rocks


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 4, 2005)

I vote UT2004, even when it comes to best multiplayer. That game has EVERYTHING. Amazing graphics, incredibly detailed worlds, and a spanking pace. Just when you thought UT couldn't get better with DOM and BR, they bring in gametypes and mutators like Mutant, Invasion, InstaGib, the ever popular AS and the mother of them all - ONS. UT has since migrated from a twitch style shooter to a game that needs extreme coordination and great strategy to win, especially when it comes to the newer CTF, BR, AS and ONS. In fact, it combines the best of both worlds - the frantic pace of Q3A with the brilliant strategy/teamplay of CS. This is one game I can play forever and then some more.


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 4, 2005)

C/mon man.... gameplay is C.S is unbeatable..... its real.. and UT is Unreal(as its name suggests),,, i ll prefer.. C.S

 Cheers.
 Dipen


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 4, 2005)

is the real world fun dipen???? nah...i prefer the fun world of UT2004  ....i agree both r gr8 games....but u cant go wrong with UT...CS is old now...even with source, they just re-hashed the old CS and put it there....UT is such a gr8 game...and the best part is that u can have fun playin single player as well as multiplayer....


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 4, 2005)

Ya the cs bots at single player are so so sick.
and who would like killing terrorists with machine guns when u can drive them over eith the goliath


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2005)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> Ya the cs bots at single player are so so sick.
> and who would like killing terrorists with machine guns when u can drive them over eith the goliath



uhhh...huuuhhh.....and at what dificulty do ya play with the BOts.....try playing with difficulty level above 15 and they'll just tear ur limbs apart.....Btw i got Sniped even before i re-spawned to play (uh-oh i guess too much Hyperbole but u get the point right)....the thing is CS needs a lotta Tricky Sh!t to frag up ur oppnents and its the best at Lan play if u have an A$$ whoopin clan....btw Me i am definetly gonna stick to that Fast Shootin No lookin Ut2k4 style of action....so Ut Has a big score here too....Plus Play the Single Player Mode With Bots In UT2k4 with God-Like Diffuculty and see ur screen drool with blood and nothin but blood and Guts everywhere


----------



## spykids_666 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank guys,    

                   thank you all for making me realize that i am a normal gamer. in gujarat every one seems to like only one multiplayer game (C.S). where i only like UT. it seemed like i am from a different planet.

thanks again.
spykid666


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 4, 2005)

I like both the game but I find CS more challenging on the hardest difficulty.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2005)

spykids_666 said:
			
		

> Thank guys,
> 
> thank you all for making me realize that i am a normal gamer. in gujarat every one seems to like only one multiplayer game (C.S). where i only like UT. it seemed like i am from a different planet.
> 
> ...



well spykids u got one more normal gamer in your league i guess....ME  
And as for CS its not just the case in gujrat i guess but i guess all arounhd me i find ppl playin one and the same games all the time....Screamin their lungs out and breathing life into the game....this is a major successful game all over and will remain so for a while.....Both are equally good games and succesful in their own means 8)


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 4, 2005)

Nemesis said:
			
		

> UT: graphically better, better weapons, more gameplay options, mindless fragging bliss....need i say more....



yes yes yes.. UT RULEZ.. music - ULTRA cool.. graphics.. stil one the best for an game out there (forget doom n hl.. ) .. gameplay ( the modes) - KILLER .... the AI.. stil one the BEST BOT AI to date... awesome voiceovers , TAUNTS!! (these are really cool). n last but not the least - the MAPS!!!... so damn balanced.... there is no place u can camp if u r up against a good UT player (like me....  )  n the weapons.. OMG... the list is endless...

CS has one adv - very good gameplay.. team play... all that... n kinda addictive cuz each round gets over really fast n u want one more round!!

But UT is BEST!!!!


----------



## xenkatesh (Mar 4, 2005)

UNREAL Of course what else.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 4, 2005)

@fnatic@play.....man u seem to be a Die-hard Ut Fan.....btw what level do ya play with the Bots In UT2K4 and whats ur Fav Map.....The toughest one i have experienced in DM_Serpentine man that maps just blow every stuff out.....its another type of Crystal maze where ya just find ur enemy waiting at every single turn and if u are a rocket launcher fan forget it cause u'll just end up blowin urself up which was the major mistake i comitted during a Lan gaming tournament and lost by just one point (Oh and that was the Semi's Round Sheeeezzzz )....Also whats ur Fav Arenaline combo move???


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Mar 4, 2005)

well.. i dunno if this post will b del...  but then am not too sure if its legal or not.. anyway.. wats COUNTER STRIKE : RETAIL VERSION.. its a torrent of bout 656 MB.. will this work fine in my sys? 

PIV 1.5Ghz.. 256MB Ram.. the prob is.. 

i have a riva tnt2/m64.. will this card have sufficient graphics to play?if no i shall not continue that torrent anymore.. so plz advice.. 

@mods i dunno if this is illlegal.. so if its plz del it..


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 5, 2005)

@allwyndlima: While playing with the bots is great fun in UT2k4 (I usually play at Godlike setting, nothing else will do) you have GOT to play against human players for maximum fun, especially ONS. Some things the bots don't even think of. 

When it comes to maps, MY favorite DM maps are DM-IceTomb and DM-CBP2-Summit, obviously in InstaGib mode. Man, death can come by so fast in those two. DM-Serpentine is good but not that tough compared to Summit or IceTomb in my opinion.

When it comes to adrenaline combos, my personal favorite is always the Booster. This way, you can rake up frags by the dozen, especially if the map is smaller and increase your adrenaline with kills and awards and you can literally win the round in mere seconds, if you time it right. 

@bharathbala: It will work on your system, all right, but its illegal, plus its CS for Pete's sakes man, its so cheap now. Get a legal copy.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 5, 2005)

yea obviously playin humans is a lot of fun...but u do need 2 unload ur ammo on dumb bots every now and then


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 5, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> @fnatic@play.....man u seem to be a Die-hard Ut Fan..


    Thats an understatement.!!. well yes... i like it BIG time cuz o the game.. its so intense wen u start playin against good gamers... there is not a second to relax... n the reflexes it demands.. man!!



			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> ...btw what level do ya play with the Bots In UT2K4 and whats ur Fav Map.....The toughest one i have experienced in DM_Serpentine man that maps just blow every stuff out.....its another type of Crystal maze where ya just find ur enemy waiting at every single turn and if u are a rocket launcher fan forget it cause u'll just end up blowin urself up which was the major mistake i comitted during a Lan gaming tournament and lost by just one point (Oh and that was the Semi's Round Sheeeezzzz )....


  My fav map is DM-DE-Ironic n DM-1on1-Roughinery... have played serpentine.. its pretty cool... no rockets there!!.. jus flak n lightning!!

play wit masterful bots only... but i can easily beat ppl who can get godlike bots 33-0 n all.. i cant play well against comp.. but wen it comes to multiplayer.. its a diff flak-ball game!!  (against these guys, my score is usually 17-0 n mite come down to max o 9-5 n all.. have been beaten by these godlike-beaters only a few times 



			
				allwyndlima said:
			
		

> Also whats ur Fav Arenaline combo move???



i don use the adrenaline... i play WCG style.. always with "no adrenaline" mutator.... its so much more balanced that way...

my fav weapons are flak, shock (esp the combo) n the lightnin.. ahh.. i love the "headshot" annoucement!! 

peace.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2005)

@bala....i suppose its the retail version of CS Source Ripped By Someone called EmPorio and Made it as a stand alone version to download via torrent cause obviously as far as i know the CS 1.6 retail was just 358MB in size or somewhere near it.....but trust me The M64 aint enough to play the source man as the textures and engine has been enhanced over its previous versions and will require a decent Gfx card for a smooth gameplay...Plus As enoo said try for a legal copy but it will cost ya heavily as if u need the Source then u'll have to buy the Whole Hl2 Licenced copy which has Hl2 deathmatch and Source bundled with it  

@enoo....man God-Like mode hmmm....just one question whats ur kills or rather what are ur deaths out in that mode   cause when i tired on playin on that mode i either end up pressing the escape key and quitting the game in frustration or reducing the level to Adept which i usually play on  

@fnatic@play.....guess u are after all more than die hard dude....but anyways good for ya....nice to see u are a pro at this game....might as well like to get some tips on gameplay outta u sometime buddy....but until then i'll keep practising with my good ol bots and fry thier A$$e$ for a while....Muhhhhaaaahhh


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2005)

My vote goes to UT2004. I had enough of playing only the age old CS. All the people here in my town also play CS only, that too badly. Only me and one of my pals here play UT2004. The awesome UT Bots are my only opponents thereby and dont disappoint me. My favorite map.....hmmm....,
bah, i like many maps and its hard to decide my fav one. My favorite weapons are the rocket launcher and the shock rifle. My fav adrenaline combos- 
Speed in CTF
Berserk in Deathmatches(Splendid combination with double damage)
Booster works well for almost all modes(Not much in Onslaught)


----------



## infernus (Mar 5, 2005)

Oopsey, forgot to log on. Well, its me. Anyway, how come guests are given right to post messages? Noticed it few days ago.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2005)

infernus said:
			
		

> Oopsey, forgot to log on. Well, its me. Anyway, how come guests are given right to post messages? Noticed it few days ago.



Come on dude where were ya....it is beacuse of the quick reply feature being added on since this forum had been Reformed.....so if ya dun even login u can post randomly as guest


----------



## fnatic@play (Mar 5, 2005)

allwyndlima said:
			
		

> @fnatic@play.....guess u are after all more than die hard dude....but anyways good for ya....nice to see u are a pro at this game....might as well like to get some tips on gameplay outta u sometime buddy....but until then i'll keep practising with my good ol bots and fry thier A$$e$ for a while....Muhhhhaaaahhh



Oh yeah.. anytime man... anything u need... btw.. where do u stay?.. cochin by anychance?!?!.. if so, we can try playin... hehe.. 
have fun... 

oh, btw, try playin masterful atleast.... don play adept.. its a walk in the park... godlike is not for me... cuz its actually way too simple to predict them... masterful is actually a bit more balanced... 

peace.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2005)

yea sure man but SIGH i aint nowhere near cochin but Mumbai....but yea dun know if luck someday favours thou shall meet.... 

I'll try the masterful level but wont last much in ther i guess but will definetly give it a shot


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 5, 2005)

Why do you guys have to be in the same place? Just go multiplayer, create a game for the other to join and add some bots in.


----------



## Charley (Mar 5, 2005)

I'd rather prefer CS than Unreal Tournament, besides Condition Zero's Coming out soon and it will blow Unreal Tournament away.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 5, 2005)

@Allwyn: Guess Bala was talking about the old CS 1.6 rather than CS:S. Must ask Bala what exactly was he talking about. He just mentioned Counter Strike Retail Version. My guess is its the old CS but then the file size is bigger as you pointed it out.


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 5, 2005)

@allwyn: Deaths to Kills? I guess its around 1 to 7 or something along that ratio. Of course, me and my friends like committing suicide a bit when we're in our drunk-on-craziness mode, so I average a fair bit of suicides too. We also like taking some female skins and going to the Morpheus or the Summit maps, jump off and go "Jack! I'm flying! Jack!" 

@achacko: Condition Zero is coming out soon?  Then what have I been playing for over a year now along with the Deleted Scenes and the official CS bot?  

BTW, there's something I should recommend for UT2004 fans who also like CS, like yours truly. Check out the TC for UT2004 called Frag.Ops here:
*www.frag-ops.com/

Man, I am never going back to CS or CS:S again in my life. It was the main reason I quit CS and switched totally to UT2004 some time back. Maybe Digit should give it on the DVD for the others to try. It still needs a lot of touches but if its gonna continue this way, its totally gonna 0\/\/|\| CS.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 5, 2005)

@cody....hmmm now i wondered at first wether bala was talkin about CS 1.6 but then again BT has now mostly collections of Sources Ripped stand alone version more and some of em are either named Retail or Final depending on the Uploader.....btw yup the size at first was my concern for the judgement as the last time i downloaded CS retial 1.6 was about 358MB and darn thing showed up with a Unzipping error......but anyways let him try if he wants to  

@prof.....well first off i aint on broadband but a 64k leased line and the conn sucks as far as online Multiplayer action is concerned so i guess will have to do with it for a while.....btw Grt man ur deaths are very less compared to mine....i get the big gees kicked outta me at tha level but bahhh will get those Bots someday....and they better be ready for that day  

@acako....CS condition zero has been out long back man....where have ya been....and the game sucks as well....lame storyline and lame AI....total waste of time


----------



## Darthvader (Mar 5, 2005)

Talk about a serious memory problem......


----------



## enoonmai (Mar 6, 2005)

@allwyndlima: Well, if  you've played with the original UT at a higher difficulty setting, and pretty much concentrated extensively on Morpheus, Hyperblast or anything in the Lightning DM rounds, UT2003 and UT2004 are a piece of cake.  I got my first introduction to UT on software rendering mode on a Celeron 400, and I haven't looked back since. 
BTW, you definitely want to check out the Frag.Ops TC. Trust me on this one! 

And oh, the one great thing about CS:CZ at the time was that they were bundling a HL2 preview CD with all the 10 gameplay videos that were released at that time.  One of the major influences for me getting that game.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 6, 2005)

@prof.....well i have played the original Ut and tell ya was really good at it...not grt but good at it....plus i had the utmost pleasure of playin the game in god-like mode then and The DM_Turbine's Soundtrack just fired me up for it....but UT2K4 was a total different ball game all in all.....but will check out the frag-ops Mod.... 

Oh by the way the lure for CS:CZ was grt but seriously the game wasnt and believe me my friend paid for it and was in for a Bad game and me for a good treat as i was borrowin for free from him....Muhaaahhaahh


----------



## hack expert (Mar 6, 2005)

well gameplay wise i vote cs as the best u need to think n play 
rather than just killin piles of frags well i dont say ut is bad but the choice varies from person to person


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Mar 7, 2005)

HEY "hack expert" well i totally agree with u dude that CS is a bit THINKING B$ U SHOOT game but i hv never tried it   instead of goin out and kickin' sum bad @ss in UT     but i still prefer goin out with my ROCKET LAUNCHER and my CHAIN GUN and kickin' every UGLY guys B$tt    

neways  CHEERS n PEACE ( if u r playing CS)

but CHAOS and KILL (if u r a UT freak like me,  )

bye 

ASHU....


----------



## hack expert (Mar 7, 2005)

hey no worries dude everyone`s got their own point of view u like ut  i like cs waz wrong wit dat nuthin itz just matter of choice


----------



## deceased_sentinel (Mar 11, 2005)

Even though most ppl voted for UT, if u go to any gaming centre u will see everyone playing CS or even WarCraft but hardly anyone playing UT!


----------



## infernus (Mar 11, 2005)

deceased_sentinel said:
			
		

> Even though most ppl voted for UT, if u go to any gaming centre u will see everyone playing CS or even WarCraft but hardly anyone playing UT!



Lemme see. How many serious gamers are there in India? The guys you talk about are'nt serious gamers, and play games for relaxation. They would have got introduced for the gaming world by games such as CS or Warcraft. They liked it and play only them. They dont care to know about the other good games available and stick with the popoulars, i.e., CS and Warcraft. So, the people who voted for UT are probably Serious gamers or gamers who are exposed to a much variety of games.


----------

